# Sore throat 6-8dpo?



## PJS1982

Has anyone experienced this during the TWW before? 6 dpo I woke up with a very painful throat and swollen glands with a clogged nose. But my nostrils were dry, so the stuffiness was behind like sinuses or a post nasal drip kind of. I have 3 kids and not a single one of them is sick so I don't know where I got this from. I'm now 8dpo and still a sore throat and stuffy nose. No fever or anything, but again nose is so dry it burns but I sound nasal and clogged up. Has this happened to anyone else? My throat doesn't hurt like strep. The actual lining in my throat feels fine, it's just the glands hurt very bad when I swallow. I wonder where I could have possibly gotten this! I'm usually the only one in the house who's healthy when a cold virus hits my family. I've even asked DD if any of her friends have been sick and she said nope, not a one. I've become a mouth breather the past few nights and it sucks!


----------



## Gretaa

I had the same thing happen to me on 8DpO , I'm currently 10dpo and nose is still quite stuffed. Hope this is a good sign for both of us x


----------



## PJS1982

When do you plan on testing??? I have an appointment for blood work and an ultrasound to check AMH and my ovaries (been ttc over a year) and I'll be 10 dpo. Wondering if I could test positive before then. Would be awesome to get a BFP and not even need clomid! I hope this is a good sign! I haven't been sick in over a year!


----------



## Gretaa

I'll test tomorrow morning, but i had what i think was implantation bleeding this afternoon, so if I am pregnant the tests won't show anything tomorrow. My back is killing me now so if AF doesn't show till tomorrow morning I'll be blessed. I usually have really bad backache hours before af shows up. I hope she doesn't now. Best of luck to yoU!


----------



## xo_mdk

I'm currently having the same thing. I've had a rough feeling in my throat since about 7dpo. I'm planning on testing today [13dpo] I just have to wait for my tests to get here, mail has been delayed for over a week, been going crazy. Hope this a good sign!


----------



## PJS1982

Ahh! Good luck to both of ya'll! Have you had any other symptoms? I hope this is a bfp sign for us! 

TMI- My only other "symptom" is extra cm that's really thick like lotion. Mine is usually clumpy creamy after O until AF shows. This time it's very smooth and thick so I hope that also means something! 

mdk - where are you that mail is delayed so long?? I'd be going nuts! I have a bunch of wondfo here and two frer but im so afraid to use them. BFN month after month is so depressing. 

gretaa - i get back and hip aches approx 2 days before AF. FX for you that AF stays far far away!


----------



## xo_mdk

I just got them in the mail today! I'm excited, finally they're here! I'm in Canada, we had a horrible ice storm last month, caused everything to be delayed. I've got some other symptoms, back ache since about 7-8 dpo, itchy boobs lol. Really low cramping and insane amounts of energy in the mornings. Totally unusual. tmi here as well, I have had increase in cm as well.. 7 dpo I had so much, almost like jelly with a bit of blood in it and ever since it hasn't slowed down, just changed to a cloudier creamy consistency rather than the clear jelly like stuff. Yuck.

I tested just now, BUT I've drank almost a full pot of coffee today so my urine is really diluted, so BFN was expected, I was just too excited to wait until tomorrow morning lol!


----------



## AMAS86

I normally get a stuffy nose and sore throat at the beginning of a pregnancy! I have had this for 3 months straight now from the heat in our home so I can't say it's a symptom for me now lol. .. Also tons of lotion/milky cm was also my very first symptom with my oldest 2. So maybe this is your month! :)


----------



## xo_mdk

I actually think I MAY have gotten my BFP. I'm not going to get excited because it's been sitting about 10 minutes now, but I SWEAR there is a smallest amount of colour if I tilt it a bit LOL. I told myself I wouldn't obsess over the test and here I am, obsessing.


----------



## PJS1982

AMAS86 said:


> I normally get a stuffy nose and sore throat at the beginning of a pregnancy! I have had this for 3 months straight now from the heat in our home so I can't say it's a symptom for me now lol. .. Also tons of lotion/milky cm was also my very first symptom with my oldest 2. So maybe this is your month! :)

Oh man I hope so! So tired of waiting. I am so afraid to get my hopes up though because it's absolutely crushing when it doesn't happen.



xo_mdk said:


> I actually think I MAY have gotten my BFP. I'm not going to get excited because it's been sitting about 10 minutes now, but I SWEAR there is a smallest amount of colour if I tilt it a bit LOL. I told myself I wouldn't obsess over the test and here I am, obsessing.

I'm a total "pull it out of the bin and stare for 6 hours until I go blind" PoaS addict. haha Can you take a pic so we can obsess too??


----------



## xo_mdk

Good thing I'm not the only one!! I'm going to try, I've never posted a pic to this site before so bear with me lol.


----------



## PJS1982

By the way - why would a sore throat be a sign? I'll take it! But, I thought clogged noses and stuff were due to swelling in mucus membranes. I'm curious about the sore throat now! Is it an immune system thing?


----------



## PJS1982

xo_mdk said:


> Good thing I'm not the only one!! I'm going to try, I've never posted a pic to this site before so bear with me lol.

I can't wait!! :happydance: you HAVE to take another with FMU tomorrow!


----------



## xo_mdk

I have 15 strips, they'll be taunting me, I swear I'll wake up in the middle of the night and be like, ok time to test. All I've got to take a pic is my phone, and I can't get to it become clear, it's super blurry!


----------



## PJS1982

xo_mdk said:


> I have 15 strips, they'll be taunting me, I swear I'll wake up in the middle of the night and be like, ok time to test. All I've got to take a pic is my phone, and I can't get to it become clear, it's super blurry!

My phone does the same. When I try to take pix of something small, it just goes blurry and gross. :( I hope so much that it's your BFP! I know they say after the time limit it's not accurate, but honestly I think if you see a pink line, even after the time limit, it's a BFP. I've only ever had gray evaps after the time limit turn out to actually be neg and with DS1, I took a frer at 6 am and it was neg. Went back and fished it out 2 hours later and it was the skinniest faintest pink bfp ever. Went out and got a $tree test that afternoon, held my pee for 4 hours and super fast dark bfp!


----------



## xo_mdk

LOL It's like you read my mind because I plan on holding my pee for as long as I can, to test again today. I have no patience whatsoever. This'll be baby #3 if it's positive, so I'm slowly going crazy not knowing, but if it is, I hope you get yours too since we have some of the same symptoms going on


----------



## PJS1982

Good luck good luck good luck!!!! Have you experienced any cramping? I see so many bfp stories where they said they've had cramping. I've only experienced gas pains and a feeling like there's a string tied from my belly button to my crotch and it's too short so standing fully upright hurts. But only had that twice and for about 3 seconds. So, I'm worried this is just not my month again because of no AF type cramping :/


----------



## xo_mdk

I've had a bit of cramping. It's been lower down than the usual af cramps. I'm due either today or tomorrow, and I don't usually have any signs. Just a bit of brown spotting the day before, and haven't had that yet so I'm feeling hopeful. Do you know that feeling when you've ate waay too much and your belly hurts, but not pain hurt, just full hurt? I've been getting that feeling for a couple days now, even when I've only eaten a couple bites.


----------



## kittyprius

I am either 2 or 3dpo... or a week+.... I couldn't pinpoint it this month though I had a very awesome specimen of ewcm on very late Thursday night. (FF has me as "potentially fertile" twice this month. My Days has me as ovulating this past Friday when I saw the ewcm.)

I had a scratchy throat and stuffy nose from like Wednesday of last week through yesterday. Today I feel fine. Otherwise I have been having these odd little quirky things going on that are not my typical PMS so it might just be ovulating symptoms. Grrr! 

Hoping the throat and nose stuffiness amount to something for all of us. My best friend gets cold - like symptoms and sneezing fits before she finds out she is pregnant (4 babies later!)


----------



## PJS1982

xo_mdk said:


> I've had a bit of cramping. It's been lower down than the usual af cramps. I'm due either today or tomorrow, and I don't usually have any signs. Just a bit of brown spotting the day before, and haven't had that yet so I'm feeling hopeful. Do you know that feeling when you've ate waay too much and your belly hurts, but not pain hurt, just full hurt? I've been getting that feeling for a couple days now, even when I've only eaten a couple bites.

As soon as I posted that, I laid down and feel kind of a dull burny cramp but I can't tell if it's in my head or what. lol Don't you just love imaginary symptoms?? 



kittyprius said:


> I am either 2 or 3dpo... or a week+.... I couldn't pinpoint it this month though I had a very awesome specimen of ewcm on very late Thursday night. (FF has me as "potentially fertile" twice this month. My Days has me as ovulating this past Friday when I saw the ewcm.)
> 
> I had a scratchy throat and stuffy nose from like Wednesday of last week through yesterday. Today I feel fine. Otherwise I have been having these odd little quirky things going on that are not my typical PMS so it might just be ovulating symptoms. Grrr!
> 
> Hoping the throat and nose stuffiness amount to something for all of us. My best friend gets cold - like symptoms and sneezing fits before she finds out she is pregnant (4 babies later!)

So frustrating trying to pin point ovulation! I hope its a sign for all of us! If not, then I'm stumped as to what I could have!


----------



## cookette

Im 11 DPO today, have the same thing going on. Scratchy/sore throat, back of my nose burns, etc. Tired. Cramping. Sore boobs. Took a test at 9 DPO but BFN. Trying not to get my hopes up but afraid im out :(


----------



## PJS1982

cookette said:


> Im 11 DPO today, have the same thing going on. Scratchy/sore throat, back of my nose burns, etc. Tired. Cramping. Sore boobs. Took a test at 9 DPO but BFN. Trying not to get my hopes up but afraid im out :(

9dpo is so early! I'm an early tester too, but trying not to this month. I don't feel like this is my month either, tbh :( Trying to just keep with the mindset of "it would be nice, but not likely". Did you test with FMU?


----------



## PJS1982

Ugh just had a sneezing fit that felt like I pulled all of the muscles I could possibly have in my pelvic region!! Waaah!
Also, have any of ya'll ever had creamy white cm that was stretchy? Like EWCM stretchy but not at all slippery and clear? Like a giant white booger. It feels creamy, but when I pulled my fingers apart it stretched about 1/2 an inch. Totally new.


----------



## cookette

PJS1982 said:


> cookette said:
> 
> 
> Im 11 DPO today, have the same thing going on. Scratchy/sore throat, back of my nose burns, etc. Tired. Cramping. Sore boobs. Took a test at 9 DPO but BFN. Trying not to get my hopes up but afraid im out :(
> 
> 9dpo is so early! I'm an early tester too, but trying not to this month. I don't feel like this is my month either, tbh :( Trying to just keep with the mindset of "it would be nice, but not likely". Did you test with FMU?Click to expand...

No, I didn't, and I know I should have. I think I'm a little afraid to do everything right and still get a BFN :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have no idea why it what its from buy I get a sore throat for a day to a wk during the tww every cycle. Its the weirdest thing. I know alot of women say they get cold-like or flu-like symptoms the month they get their bfp though so it can be a good sign if ur not me lol. Good luck!


----------



## PJS1982

cookette said:


> PJS1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookette said:
> 
> 
> Im 11 DPO today, have the same thing going on. Scratchy/sore throat, back of my nose burns, etc. Tired. Cramping. Sore boobs. Took a test at 9 DPO but BFN. Trying not to get my hopes up but afraid im out :(
> 
> 9dpo is so early! I'm an early tester too, but trying not to this month. I don't feel like this is my month either, tbh :( Trying to just keep with the mindset of "it would be nice, but not likely". Did you test with FMU?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't, and I know I should have. I think I'm a little afraid to do everything right and still get a BFN :(Click to expand...


You're not alone there. I stopped symptom spotting because I feel I would exaggerate in my mind and write down the exaggerated version because some part of me hoped that it would MAKE it true or if I stare at sticks long enough, maybe that shadow will be a bfp tomorrow, or the next day, or the next, etc. I would even refuse to use FRER because I felt that if I got a bfn at 10dpo with a frer, that would mean I was truly out, so I used IC 20 miu so I could keep fooling myself. Why does this suck so much?? :brat: I'm really praying this is your month.


----------



## PJS1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> I have no idea why it what its from buy I get a sore throat for a day to a wk during the tww every cycle. Its the weirdest thing. I know alot of women say they get cold-like or flu-like symptoms the month they get their bfp though so it can be a good sign if ur not me lol. Good luck!

Huh! That is strange! Maybe for you a sign would be No sore throat! lol At first I thought mine was due to being thirsty, but I drank a crazy amount of water, green tea, almond milk, and it's still here 3 days later! Good luck to you, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Ashleyl2203

I'm 7dpo and I totally have swollen glands today and yesterday! I thought I was going crazy! So cool others are feeling this way too! Hoping its a sign of some BFPs!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My only big signs are cramping like never before, not painful just very noticeable (I dont have to look for twinges this time lol) and my bbs are sooo sore. I have cystic breasts and usually 3-5dpo my left breast will get sore and then 5-8dpo, my right breast will get sore but this cycle BOTH breasts were sore from 1dpo and my cysts aren't even there!!! I'm taking this as a VERY good sign for me =) I have a feeling this is actually it girls! I feel exactly how I remember feeling when pregnant with my son. The last time both of my bbs started hurting like this was the last time I was pregnant as well. My fingers are crossed for all of us!!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## cookette

PJS1982 said:


> cookette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJS1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookette said:
> 
> 
> Im 11 DPO today, have the same thing going on. Scratchy/sore throat, back of my nose burns, etc. Tired. Cramping. Sore boobs. Took a test at 9 DPO but BFN. Trying not to get my hopes up but afraid im out :(
> 
> 9dpo is so early! I'm an early tester too, but trying not to this month. I don't feel like this is my month either, tbh :( Trying to just keep with the mindset of "it would be nice, but not likely". Did you test with FMU?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't, and I know I should have. I think I'm a little afraid to do everything right and still get a BFN :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not alone there. I stopped symptom spotting because I feel I would exaggerate in my mind and write down the exaggerated version because some part of me hoped that it would MAKE it true or if I stare at sticks long enough, maybe that shadow will be a bfp tomorrow, or the next day, or the next, etc. I would even refuse to use FRER because I felt that if I got a bfn at 10dpo with a frer, that would mean I was truly out, so I used IC 20 miu so I could keep fooling myself. Why does this suck so much?? :brat: I'm really praying this is your month.Click to expand...

Oh gosh yes! Symptom spotting like crazy! And I was feeling pretty confidant about it, but my temps after O arent looking great...all above coverline except a dip at 8DPO, which I thought could be implantation dip, but am all up and down again. The rest are staying above coverline, but not the consistantly higher and higher like some of the triphasic charts. When are you testing again? Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## PJS1982

Ya'll, woke up with a nasty cold sore on my lower lip. I'm excited though because the only time I've gotten a cold sore is during pregnancy! With DS2 I got them about once a month! So strange to be excited about a cold sore. lol



aidensmommy1 said:


> My only big signs are cramping like never before, not painful just very noticeable (I dont have to look for twinges this time lol) and my bbs are sooo sore. I have cystic breasts and usually 3-5dpo my left breast will get sore and then 5-8dpo, my right breast will get sore but this cycle BOTH breasts were sore from 1dpo and my cysts aren't even there!!! I'm taking this as a VERY good sign for me =) I have a feeling this is actually it girls! I feel exactly how I remember feeling when pregnant with my son. The last time both of my bbs started hurting like this was the last time I was pregnant as well. My fingers are crossed for all of us!!! Good luck ladies!

Eeeeee! So exciting! I so hope this is it for you! When are you testing??



cookette said:


> PJS1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJS1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookette said:
> 
> 
> Im 11 DPO today, have the same thing going on. Scratchy/sore throat, back of my nose burns, etc. Tired. Cramping. Sore boobs. Took a test at 9 DPO but BFN. Trying not to get my hopes up but afraid im out :(
> 
> 9dpo is so early! I'm an early tester too, but trying not to this month. I don't feel like this is my month either, tbh :( Trying to just keep with the mindset of "it would be nice, but not likely". Did you test with FMU?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't, and I know I should have. I think I'm a little afraid to do everything right and still get a BFN :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not alone there. I stopped symptom spotting because I feel I would exaggerate in my mind and write down the exaggerated version because some part of me hoped that it would MAKE it true or if I stare at sticks long enough, maybe that shadow will be a bfp tomorrow, or the next day, or the next, etc. I would even refuse to use FRER because I felt that if I got a bfn at 10dpo with a frer, that would mean I was truly out, so I used IC 20 miu so I could keep fooling myself. Why does this suck so much?? :brat: I'm really praying this is your month.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh yes! Symptom spotting like crazy! And I was feeling pretty confidant about it, but my temps after O arent looking great...all above coverline except a dip at 8DPO, which I thought could be implantation dip, but am all up and down again. The rest are staying above coverline, but not the consistantly higher and higher like some of the triphasic charts. When are you testing again? Baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...


That's why I stopped temping this month. I would obsess over my temps and compare and compare. My chart went triphasic last month and pulled up 72% pregnancy on the charts like mine search, but nope! Not my month :( I don't know when I'm testing. I keep telling myself tomorrow, nah tomorrow. But I have an appointment for labs and an ultrasound tomorrow to check out to see if there are reasons for my secondary infertility (been trying for #4 for over a year with two CPs). So i don't know if I should test tomorrow to see if it's positive to avoid unnecessary testing? Maybe I'll ask for a blood hcg while I'm there because I doubt they'd be able to see a pregnancy on the ultrasound even if it were there. Sometimes it feels like TTC has completely taken over your life, huh? :( Tons and tons of baby dust to you!!!!!!


----------



## PJS1982

Oh and ya'll! I did a search in FF for sore throats and 62% came up pregnancy :O I so hope that's the case for us!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ill be testing in 4days because I'm advised to test early at least once due to a risk of ectopic pregnancy so they want to get me in for an early ultrasound ASAP after my BFP. And then I'll be testing again every 2days after that. They say when u feel just like u did when u were pregnant last, odds are u are pregnant again. That's a myth I think but I believe it =). My temps this month aren't bothering me at all. Last month I felt out everytime they went down a little but this month I feel completely in and alls they've done is go down a tiny bit lol. I'm that confident this time. Ill keep u updated! =)


----------



## PJS1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ill be testing in 4days because I'm advised to test early at least once due to a risk of ectopic pregnancy so they want to get me in for an early ultrasound ASAP after my BFP. And then I'll be testing again every 2days after that. They say when u feel just like u did when u were pregnant last, odds are u are pregnant again. That's a myth I think but I believe it =). My temps this month aren't bothering me at all. Last month I felt out everytime they went down a little but this month I feel completely in and alls they've done is go down a tiny bit lol. I'm that confident this time. Ill keep u updated! =)

It's so awesome that you're so confident! I wish I felt like that. Haha Every time I start to become confident, I talk myself out of it. What makes you at risk for an ectopic, if it's ok to ask?


----------



## kittyprius

Sore throat, stuffy nose and dizzy spells today. Queasy also.

Either really crazy O symptoms or I'm coincidentally getting sick. Blah!

How are you ladies today?


----------



## cookette

Temping has become my new obsession. PJS, I may have to go your route and temp or just temp until O and then quit. And why do AF symptoms have to so similar to pregnant symptoms?! Sore boobs. Cramping.

Good grief. I purposely dont tell my husband I chart as I know I'd make him crazy about it.


----------



## xo_mdk

I'm back with an update. AF was due yesterday, no signs of her coming. Tested again this morning with FMU and nothing. I'm stuck thinking yesterdays was an evap line. Good luck to you ladies, if we're all experiencing the same sore throat, stuffy nose thing, it's GOT to mean something, right?


----------



## PJS1982

kittyprius said:


> Sore throat, stuffy nose and dizzy spells today. Queasy also.
> 
> Either really crazy O symptoms or I'm coincidentally getting sick. Blah!
> 
> How are you ladies today?

I feel totally fine aside from my throat still being sore and my lovely new cold sore. lol BFN this morning on a One Step IC. Blah. What dpo are you?



cookette said:


> Temping has become my new obsession. PJS, I may have to go your route and temp or just temp until O and then quit. And why do AF symptoms have to so similar to pregnant symptoms?! Sore boobs. Cramping.
> 
> Good grief. I purposely dont tell my husband I chart as I know I'd make him crazy about it.


I always with TTC was like in the game The Sims. You BD and hear a lullaby tune if you've "conceived" and then your Sim's entire pregnancy is 3 days long. She spins around on the 3rd day and there's the baby already in a blanket lol I want a freakin' lullaby sound right after BD to let me know! This tww nonsense is ridiculous. It seems like everything becomes an obsessing when TTC. :(


----------



## PJS1982

xo_mdk said:


> I'm back with an update. AF was due yesterday, no signs of her coming. Tested again this morning with FMU and nothing. I'm stuck thinking yesterdays was an evap line. Good luck to you ladies, if we're all experiencing the same sore throat, stuffy nose thing, it's GOT to mean something, right?

So sorry about the bfn! Maybe it's just way too early for any of us. I hope so! This has got to be it for at least ONE of us!!!


----------



## cookette

Just tested with a FRER. BFN. *sigh*


----------



## PJS1982

cookette said:


> Just tested with a FRER. BFN. *sigh*

I am so sorry!! Maybe it's still too early. :hugs:


----------

